# 27 zoll oder 24 zoll?



## Eltern10 (29. August 2011)

Hallo,
würde mir jetzt gerne nen pc monitor kaufen und weiß nicht welcher es werden sollte.
Entweder möchte ich diesen 27 Zoll monitor Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
...oder einen 24 Zoll monitor.

Der monitor (oder besser gesagt mein PC) wird verwendet für:
-hauptsächlich Gaming: nur shooter!
-Internet surfen
-Full HD Videobearbeitung
-Bildbearbeitung
-Office Arbeiten

Ich würde mir sofort den 27 zoll monitor holen, allerdings denke ich mir dass er vielleicht zu groß ist. Meine Tischplatte ist 75 cm tief.

So lasst mal eure Meinung hören,
lg chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

27" könnte vielleicht schon grob sein vom Pixelabstand. Die Tiefe vom Tisch ist mittlerweile uninteressant, oder meinst du den Sehabstand? Vielleicht schaust du mal in einem Laden nach den Wunschmodellen


----------



## Eltern10 (29. August 2011)

ja ich denke mir da immer das ein sitzabstand von 80 cm, also ein sehabstand von ca. 70-85 cm einfach zu wenig ist. Das problem ist in keinem shop in Oberösterreich gibt es diesen 27 Zoll monitor.


----------



## blackout24 (29. August 2011)

Hab ein 27 Zoller würde mir nie wieder ein kleiner kaufen. Ist einfach sehr imposant. 
Der Monitor ist genau eine Armlänge von mir entfernt. Keine Probleme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Kann dein lokaler Dealer keinen zur Ansicht kommen lassen? Ansonsten bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück senden.


----------



## Eltern10 (29. August 2011)

ok danke ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich hol mir den 27 zoll monitor von amazon und wenn er nicht passt, dann geht er zurück. Thx


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

Dann viel Spass und viel Glück das er gefällt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

27 

24zoll reicht hallo wenn du ego shooter zockst ich zocke css und das sehr viel ich habe einen 24zoller und der ist schon zu groß und bei einem 27 zoller machst du gleich nackentraining mit  habs aus probiert würde mir nie einen holen


----------



## Eltern10 (30. August 2011)

Ok jetzt bin ich doch wieder etwas stutzig geworden  Der eine sagt ja, der andere nein. Ich zock auch ziemlich viel cs und ich hab mir eben auch gedacht dass bei vielen ego shootern 27 zoll zu groß sind.
Bin noch Schüler (nächstes Jahr abitur) und muss mir die Geräte alle selbst zahlen. Trotzdem wäre der höhere Preis des 27 Zoll monitors kein Problem für mich. Ich hatte mal leihweise nen 24 zoll monitor in meinem zimmer stehen, allerdings nur für die xbox, wo ich mich gemütlich zurücklehne und einfach gemütlich spiele. Beim PC strenge ich mich da schon etwas mehr an 

Also ich warte noch auf ein paar mehr Meinungen, vor allem von Leuten die auch gerne Shooter spielen.
Lg chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2011)

Ich habe zwar keinen 27", aber mein Monitor steht immo auch etwas hoch wegen meiner Center Box. Aber Nackenprobleme habe ich nicht ( Augenhöhe im oberen 1 /3 des Monitors ). Wenn der Tisch nicht extrem hoch ist und du mit dem Kopf nicht gerade auf der Tischkante liegst würde es gehen. Kannst dir ja mal die Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung ansehen, vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter


----------



## Patze (30. August 2011)

Guter Einwurf Dr. Bakterius! Das hätte ich auch gesagt, habe gerade den Thread gesehen. Habe seit längerer Zeit ein Ordner in der "Firefox-Lesezeichen-Rubrik" genannt Ergonomie am PC, da ich damals ähnliche Denkmuskelkontraktionen zu diesem Thema hatte:  

Ergonomie & Virtuelle Realität - ErgoNetz
PRAD | Reportage | Ergonomie
Computer machen krank! - Gesundheit und Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz | TecChannel.de
http://www.lasertv-forum.de/showthread.php?t=104#diagonalen_rechner
Diagonal+Rechner+optimaler+Abstand
Ergonomie – Wikipedia
bildschirmabstand - Google-Suche
ergonomischer bildschirm augen - Google-Suche
ergonomischer bildschirm - Google-Suche
ergonomisches display - Google-Suche
ergonomischer monitor - Google-Suche
ergonomischer tft - Google-Suche
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## marcel-93 (30. August 2011)

Hi
ich würd dir auf jedenfall einen 24" empfehlen weil der 27" einen höheren Pixelabstand hat und zum zocken mit nur ca 30-40 cm Abstand einfach zu groß ist und man nich alles auf einmal überblicken kann


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2011)

Hallo.

Der S27A350H ist (laut Samsung) quasi baugleich, außer das er keine "ECO Light Sensor / ECO Motion Sensor" hat, und dadurch auch weniger Strom verbrauch (29Watt vs 40Watt). Lieferbar ist der 350H schon ab ~240€ (bei Amazon glaube ab 270€).

Ich würde btw. auch eher einen 27er nehmen. Der Abstand sollte reichen. Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 3 Jahren nen 24er (mit 70-80 Watt Verbrauch) und werde ihn demnächst auch gegen einen 27er LED austauschen.

MFG

PS: Bei einer 75er Tischplatte würd ich den TFT einfach an die Wand hängen - dann hat man auch keinen störenden Fuß aufm Tisch...


----------



## Eltern10 (30. August 2011)

@Patze: Vielen Dank für die vielen Links! 

@marcel-93: Naja 70-85 sichtabstand werde ich dann schon haben.

@INU.ID Danke für deinen Beitrag ,an eine Wandmontage habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, das wäre echt eine Überlegung wert! Zudem könnte ich dann besser lernen, da ich mehr Platz hätte. 

Mein eigentliches Bedenken ist, dass ich 27 zoll nicht mehr wirklich überschauen könnte.

Könnte man den Samsung S27A350H an der wand montieren? Ich finde das irgendwie nicht heraus.

Danke für eure Hilfe, lg chris.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2011)

> Könnte man den Samsung S27A350H an der wand montieren? Ich finde das irgendwie nicht heraus.


 
Also mit einer VESA-Halterung nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2011)

Bei Samsung direkt hatte ich so nix gefunden, und auch die Abbildung der Rückseite sagt da nix anderes


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

Mein 27er füllt angenehm das Sichtfeld aus. Hab bei ausgestrecktem linkem Arm vllt noch 5cm bis zur Bildschirmoberfläche.
Nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass es irgendwo anstrengt. Hab sogar eigentlich ein 28er mit 27,x Zoll Bildfläche.


----------



## Forfex (30. August 2011)

Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, warum du diesen Samsung willst und nicht den Samsung P2770FH ? Du willst doch hauptsächlich drauf zocken oder...........?!


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2011)

Der P2770FH ist kein LED-Monitor.

@Topic: Hm, laut Bildern scheinen diese Monitore tatsächlich keine Löcher für eine Wandhalterung zu haben, kurios: U.a. auf eBay werden dennoch Halterungen für diese TFTs angeboten.


----------



## Forfex (30. August 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Der P2770FH ist kein LED-Monitor.


 
Stimmt schon. Aber der TE hat ja LED nicht als Bedingung angegeben. Nur das er hauptsächlich drauf zockt. Und da wäre der P2770fh besser geeignet,zumal er auch noch deutlich billiger ist.


----------



## Eltern10 (30. August 2011)

Danke erstamal wieder für eure schnellen Antworten 
Led hätte ich halt ganz gerne weil es einfach moderner und energiesparender ist. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein samsung sein, allerdings hört man denen stets nur gutes...
Wenn jemand von euch einen 27 zoll led monitor kennt, der super spieletauglich ist und über eine wandmontage verfügt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich das wissen lassen würdet.

Ich wollte eigentlich immer den p 2770fh, aber die neuen led monitore sehen von der optik einfach besser aus (und vom bild hoffentlich auch )

Habe selbst auf ebay gesucht und habe auch wandhalterungen gefunden, allerdings hat die rückseite der Bildschirme ja keine löcher außer das eine in der mitte.

Lg chris

UPDATE: Dürfte whs. nun dieser monitor werden, hat 27 zoll, led, gutes design und Wandhalterung!!! Zudem schnitt der monitor bei diversen tests gut ab.
*ASUS VE278Q ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Österreich*

Lg chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2011)

Hier hast du mal was darüber zu lesen -> Klick

Bitte vermeide Doppelposts und nutze stattdessen den " Bearbeiten - Button "


----------



## Eltern10 (1. September 2011)

Wow danke dr Bakterius, habe soeben herausgefunden dass der asus nicht gerade optimal für meine zwecke ist. Ich habe nun die Qual der Wahl:

-ViewSonic VX2739wm: Super spieletauglich (1ms), guter preis (260€ inkl versand), *wandmontage*, leider kein LED
-Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH: sehr beliebt, Super spieletauglich (1ms), extrem guter preis (238 inkl. Versand), leider *keine wandmontage*, leider kein LED 
-Acer HN274Hbmiiidinkl. Nvidia 3D Shutter Brille: sehr teuer (*600€*!), super spieletauglich, *3D*, *wandmontage*, *LED    *der extreme Preis schreckt mich ab, zudem hab ich mir gerade eine 6970er gekauft, daher werde ich die 3 D Funktion erst in einem Jahr verwenden können 
-Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS: sehr günstig, super spieletauglich, *LED*, *Wandmontage*, wäre eine Übergangslösung, da ich später einmal komplett auf 3D umsteigen möchte 

Was denkt ihr?  Zahlt sich 3D jetzt schon aus oder wird das in einem Jahr viel günstiger sein? Wenn nein, welchen Monitor würdet ihr wählen? Den günstigen aber tollen 24er oder den ebenfalls günstigen und auch sehr guten 27er von Samsung? Was haltet ihr von dem ViewSonic?

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen könntet, danke. ​


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

Von deinen genannten würde ich zu dem Samsung und dem Iiyama tendieren.

Aber um noch ein 24" Modell in den Raum zu werfen:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und hier einen sehr guten 27":
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(Schlägt den Acer um längen.  )


----------



## horst--one (1. September 2011)

Ich habe mir vor ein par Tagen einen 27" Display gekauft. (LG Electronics Flatron E2750V, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
Im Laden sah der so klein aus , aber jetzt wo der hier steht finde ich, dass der viel zu groß ist, vor allem wenn man zu wenig Abstand dazu hat. 
Und wenn ich mich bisschen weiter weg setze, kann ich die kleine Schrift nicht mehr lesen. Also setz ich mich ganz nah ran und das gibt dann Nacken schmerzen.....

Ich spiele ja hauptsächlich World of Warcraft, also dort kann man das Display dann ganz schlecht überblicken. Bei Metro 2033 gehts.

Würde mir das an deiner Stelle nochmal genau überlegen ob es ein 27" sein muss. 

Grüße


----------



## Eltern10 (1. September 2011)

hmm der benq wäre echt ne überlegung wert, den wollte ich schon damals haben als er ganz neu auf den markt gekommen ist. Zur zeit kostet der benq gerademal 264€ in Österreich!! 
Wenn hier keiner von euch geneargumente für den benq hat, werde ich mir das teil noch heute bestellen, bei dem preis muss man einfach zuschlagen! 
Der samsung ist esicher ein spitzen monitor, nur mir gefällt einfach der häßliche rahmen nicht! Beim benq hab ich nen monitor, der für spieler gemacht wurde und 120 hz hat!!
@ horst--one: Ja genau, das ist meine größte befürchtung, dass ich den monitor nicht mehr überschauen kann.

Edit: Jetzt erst sehe ich dass der angebotene monitor ein Ausstellungsstück ist...wird wohl doch der samsung, wenn er zu groß ist wird er zurückgeschickt und der benq kommt ins Haus, auch wenn er 100€ teurer ist.


----------



## Citynomad (1. September 2011)

Du wolltest ja mal etwas Erfahrung von jmd. mit nem 27-Zöller:
Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Acer HN274Hbmiiid geleistet und bin ziemlich happy. Hier mal was er so kann:

- Auflösung: 27" @ 1920x1080 @ 120Hz
- Anschlüsse: 3x HDMI 1.4a 1x Duallink DVI 1x VGA
- Display: mattes TN-Panel mit LED-Beleuchtung (bei mir) ohne Backlight Bleeding
- 3DVisision Ready mit integriertem Sender und inkl. 1 Brille im Lieferumfang
- Kabel: Alles dabei was man so (nicht) braucht... je 1 HDMI, Duallink DVI, VGA, Doppelklinke
- Blickwinkelunabhängige Farben gibt es nicht bei TN, der Blickwinkel bevor sich bei dem aber sichtbar oder störend was ändert ist aber sehr hoch (eigentlich fällt nur auf, dass das Weiß dann in Richtung Beige wechselt)
- Koronabildung ist mir in 2D noch nicht aufgefallen
- Geisterbilder gibt es auch bei diesem in 3D etwas an hellen Kontrastkanten (sonst nicht)... liegt aber am System der 3D-Darstellung mit der Shutterbrille
- Vesa-Bohrungen sind da... Wandmontage ist also möglich bzw. die Verwendung eines anderen Ständers

Was kann er nicht?
- Höhenverstellung, Drehung oder Pivot (aber mit anderem Ständer dank Vesabohrung machbar)
- Kaffee kochen, Eier braten, Geld verdienen...

Wozu taugt er?
- Zocken; mal ganz klar und ohne Einschränkung(egal ob Shooter oder Strategie... WoW kann ich nicht beurteilen). CSS ist bei 70cm von Nasenspitze bis Monitor kein Problem... wenn man weniger Abstand hat, sollte man halt das periphäre Sehen etwas trainieren... wobei das von alleine kommt 
- Filme ansehen; definitiv. Bei der Größe, den tollen Farben und der Möglichkeit Filme in 3D zu genießen, wäre es eine Schande das nicht zu nutzen.
- Bildbearbeitung; ja, warum nicht. Es gibt zwar kein sRGB Profil o.ä., aber mit der richtigen Software kann man sich den Monitor für Amateure ausreichend einstellen, wobei die Standardeinstellung schon echt gut ist. Von ACM (automatische, dynamische Kontrastregelung) sollte man spätestens dann aber Abstand nehmen.
- Videoschnitt; logo. Bei der Größe ist alles gut zu erkennen.
- Office und surfen. Na klar... warum auch nicht? Ist halt endlich alles gescheit zu erkennen in 1920x1080... da kann die Brille wieder ab 
- Auf dem Desktop die Fenster hin- udn her schieben... endlich hackt nix mehr dank 120Hz. Man muss es getestet haben um es zu verstehen.

Weitere Anmerkungen:
- Fällt es auf, dass er bei 27" nur Full HD hat? Jain... Kommt drauf an wie dicht man dran sitzt. Bei ner potenten Graka in Games einfach AA einschalten  Wird es je störend? Nein (Meine Meinung)! Bei Filmen fällt es eh nicht auf... große Glotzen haben auch nur Full HD (arbeiten aber glaube ich mit mehr Subpixeln). Auf dem Desktop muss man sich in 19020x1080 halt nicht mehr so anstrengen, dichter ransetzen oder zoomen, um Schriften in Größe 11 gescheit lesen zu können.
- Warum der hier und nicht der Samsung? Weil der hier 3D auch bei 120Hz macht und kein Tridef braucht.
- Wann sollte man doch zum Asus greifen? Wenn man ne AMD-Karte im System hat.
- Der Preis von knapp 600€ ist natürlich happig, aber nen Monitor kauft man ja nicht alle Tage und wenn, dann sollte man sich schon was gönnen, was auch die Augen erfreut. Für den Preis muss man sich bei 27" halt entscheiden: IPS und 2560x1440 oder 120Hz(inkl. 3D und beiliegender Brille) und 1920x1080. 

PS: Es ist's ja nicht mehr soo lang bis Weihnachten


----------



## Eltern10 (2. September 2011)

@Citynomad: Ganz großes Danke für diesen super Bericht, hab mir gestern  den samsung P2770FH bestellt, da ich bei dem Preis (230€) einfach nicht  länger warten konnte und wollte. 
Der Samsung hat zwar keine Wandmontage und das Design sagt mir nicht  gerade zu, aber bei dem Preis und den Testergebnissen darf man nicht  meckern! 
Das ganze bleibt jetzt mal so bis Weihnachten 2012, also 1 1/2 Jahre und  dann kommt ein 3D Monitor und ein neuer PC. Dein Monitor ist der  Hammer, macht aber bei mir aktuell nicht gerade viel Sinn. Wenn ich eine  gtx 580 hätte würde die sache wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Lg und danke an alle von euch die mir beim Kauf geholfen haben,
chris


----------



## Abufaso (2. September 2011)

Schreib dann mal wie du ihn findest.


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

Leider zu spät aber für später oder andere Interessierte an 27 Zoll für Spiele:

_Zocken mit den Großen - Die ersten 27-Zöller rutschen in den Preisbereich von unter 300 Euro. Damit sind die Anzeigegiganten für viele Spieler erschwinglich. Doch die 27-Zoll-LCDs arbeiten mit verschiedenen Auflösungen. Zehn 27-Zöller von 250 bis 1.600 Euro im Vergleich._


----------



## Pagz (3. September 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> 27
> 
> 24zoll reicht hallo wenn du ego shooter zockst ich zocke css und das sehr viel ich habe einen 24zoller und der ist schon zu groß und bei einem 27 zoller machst du gleich nackentraining mit  habs aus probiert würde mir nie einen holen


 
Er hat doch gar nicht gesagt, wie weit er vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt, von da an ist deine Aussage sinnlos

Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du dir vielleicht auch noch den Hazro HZ27WC anschauen. Wenn du den voin England importiert kostet er dich gerade mal ca 450€, dafür bekommst du 2560*1440 Auflösung und ein IPS Panel, baugleich mit dem vom Apple Bildschirm


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

Ganz genau! Immer in Relation zum Sitzabstand Siehe auch hier:

Ergonomie & Virtuelle Realität - ErgoNetz
PRAD | Reportage | Ergonomie
Computer machen krank! - Gesundheit und Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz | TecChannel.de
http://www.lasertv-forum.de/showthre...onalen_rechner
Diagonal+Rechner+optimaler+Abstand
Ergonomie – Wikipedia
bildschirmabstand - Google-Suche
ergonomischer bildschirm augen - Google-Suche
ergonomischer bildschirm - Google-Suche
ergonomisches display - Google-Suche
ergonomischer monitor - Google-Suche
ergonomischer tft - Google-Suche
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa...og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## FrankoSturm (7. September 2011)

Ja würde auch zu nen 24 Zoll raten, höchsten wenn du etwas weiter weg sitzt lohnt sich ein 27Zoll aber hat ja Patze schon ein paar schöne Links hingebastelt


----------



## Pixy (7. September 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Leider zu spät aber für später oder anderer Interessierte an 27 Zoll für Spiele:
> 
> _Zocken mit den Großen - Die ersten 27-Zöller rutschen in den Preisbereich von unter 300 Euro. Damit sind die Anzeigegiganten für viele Spieler erschwinglich. Doch die 27-Zoll-LCDs arbeiten mit verschiedenen Auflösungen. Zehn 27-Zöller von 250 bis 1.600 Euro im Vergleich._


 
Vielen Dank ist sehr interresant.

Ich habe mich allerdings beim öffnen des Links erschrocken, da mich ein riesiger Buchstabe angeschaut hat. 
Die Größe der Buchstaben ist ja echt was für blinde zumindest kommt das bei mir so rüber (1680 x 1050).


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. September 2011)

TE: Eig. ist es deine Entscheidung was du nimmst 

nur ich sage dir ich zocke oft 24/7 css ich habe es beim Kumpel auf seinem 27zoller gemacht der auch etwas höher steht was für mich mit meinen kleinen 2meter kein problem ist 

Und ich habe mir geschworen nei so ein ein teil anzuschaffen zum zocken ich habe ein 24zoller und der reicht zum zocken demnächst hole ich mir für css ein mit 120hz siet besser aus finde ich und das auch in 24 zoll da 27 wenn man viel mit bild/Vidobearbeitung macht super keine frage aber zum zocken nä 

wenn du renn spiele spielst kannste dir auch ein 42 zoller nehmen die auf sofa setzten gampad rann und dann zockan aber ich glube kaum das du CSS mit Gamepad zocken willst 

Daher mein tipp einen 24 3d momnitor der reicht zum zocken alle male


----------

